# Remote Internship



## tmr1965 (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anyone know of a company who would let me do an internship remotely in coding while I keep my full time job. I do have 3 years experience in billing and coding for a family practice, but I would like to gain more experience in Coding for a specialty.  I have my CPC and have sent out about 50 resumes, and no one will even call me for an interview, so I was thinking maybe if I could do an internship at night at home coding then maybe I could get the experience I need.  
I am totally frustrated, because I have been told if you have your CPC its easier to find a job, but thats not true. All these employers want all these years experience, but how are you suppose to gain experience if they don't give you a chance.  I really don't know where to turn right now.  Any positive feedback would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## adnixon (Sep 26, 2013)

*Frustrated too*

I have been wondering the same thing. I have been coding in an internal medicine and did some hospitalist coding and still can't get a foot in the door. Plus I've had my CPC for about 8 yrs now.


----------

